# 501 Initial Thoughts



## Nancy Galliano (Apr 23, 2002)

I've had a 501 for about a week now and I LOVE it! 

Being able to pause live TV is great. Picture Quality is a bit softer than on DirecTV, but, MUCH better than cable in Wyoming!!!!

I'll keep watching, but, so far, it's a thumbs up for the 501 and DISH!!!

NG


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

501 has turned out to be a sweet little receiver. :righton:
I agree Nancy, I Love it as well. It has changed the way I watch TV.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi Nancy, :hi: 

Yes, the 501 is a nice receiver. Very fast and works well. I have both a Dishplayer and 501 and while I like both, I give the edge to the 501 for speed and features.


----------

